# WTB vintage Cooper Hewitt or LPS bulbs and fixtures



## Jon Paul (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello! I am Looking to extend out collection of vintage discharge lamps, anyone that has the old LPS with separate Dewar flask (1930s...1960s) OR Cooper Hewitt Hg lamps or fixtures circa 1940s..1960s, please contact me. It is for the Crypto-Museum. Kind Regards, Jon


----------

